# Taliban vow to take back Afghanistan



## Armymedic (3 Jun 2007)

Let the bodies hit the floor.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070602/taliban_afghanistan_070602/20070602?hub=World



> Associated Press
> 
> Updated: Sat. Jun. 2 2007 4:41 PM ET
> 
> ...



Dadullah Mansoor, come over the border to Kandahar...I got few friends that might come for a late night visit.


----------



## MikeM (4 Jun 2007)

+1 Bring it on.


----------



## safeboy43 (4 Jun 2007)

It must be a slow news day. They've been vowing that all along. 

To quote a good movie I saw yesterday:

_"Oh, yes. There will be blood." _

Bring it on :threat:


----------



## Yrys (4 Jun 2007)

I wouldn't say "Bring it on". Because I'm a civy, so I won't be on the receiving part,
and because I don't wish more hardship on the troops. But the Taliban seem full of air,
with their talk of hard spring, and not much more going on then on the previous months...


----------



## MikeM (5 Jun 2007)

I say Bring it On, because I've been there and done that, and we need to keep givin the shit kickin to them. 

Understand your view completely Yrys and it's a valid one


----------

